# Removing iron from gold



## davidk238 (Nov 6, 2016)

Is there a flux I could use that would seperate the iron from the gold?


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 6, 2016)

Silver... but then you might need to separate the gold from the silver.

:mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 6, 2016)

Why not boil it in HCl?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 6, 2016)

How much iron and how much gold? What form is it in? Powders, ingots?

Dave


----------



## davidk238 (Dec 19, 2016)

We did two test put the steel wool in nitric acid and did I direct smelt. With the direct smelt we got the beads attached. With the nitric acid we didn't get anything then we added a hold button as a collector and got 25 grams. We only used borax to smelt. 
I want to resmelt with borax, nitrate and soda ash.
Want it to look like gold


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 19, 2016)

Doesn't look like gold to me. What did you start with? Putting steel wool in nitric acid and smelting... I get a feeling that you are omitting a step or two somewhere. Can you describe step by step in detail what you are doing.

I don't know what that meter is measuring, but if the same sample gives readings from 14k to 22k then I wouldn't trust it.

Göran


----------



## davidk238 (Dec 19, 2016)

We used cyanided to put the gold in solution. We had it tested at 3.7 grams a liter. We used electrowinning cell to plate the gold to the steel wool. We tried tow different methods. One we did a direct smelt of the the steel wool. Most of the steel wool turned to ash just used borax. Got button 
The other methods was we put steel wool in nitric acid. We used a collector button of gold and got 25 grams. 
We put it in nitric acid and got a little more yellow. My thought is the iron from the steel wool is either burnt or stuck in the smelt and has oxdized


----------



## davidk238 (Dec 19, 2016)

In the point it gave 22kt and the base it says 14kt


----------



## rickbb (Dec 22, 2016)

Lino1406 said:


> Why not boil it in HCl?



What he said. Dissolve the wool in cheap HCL and filter out the gold. No smelting needed.


----------

